# Nigerian with a huge hay belly



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

My Nigerian buck has an enormous hay belly, which makes him look like a fat Pygmy, not the long, refined dairy buck that I'd like to see. Would this affect his performance in the show ring? He doesn't get any grain, just some hay in the morning and then he grazes for the rest of the day. What could be causing this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All that good grass that he is eating.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Does he have minerals free choice? Does he eat them? What kind? Many places are mineral deficient for one thing or another and minerals are vital for good effective digestion. If he has good minerals and uses them then I would try giving some probiotic or yogurt, he may just have a slow working rumen....which it's not bad but I would give it a boost and see if it changes after a while. If not then he probably just has a good capacity in his rumen and that's good. I don't know about the show portion ( I don't show), I would guess it should not be an issue if his conformation and muscling are good.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

But the thing is, it doesn't get any smaller in the winter.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, sorry, I didn't see your post Farmgirl. At the moment there is a salt block in the pasture. I need to get my loose mineral feeder cleaned out and filled up. Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like he has a healthy rumen. :thumb:


----------

